# Caravan Club - Colchester site



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

In the June edition of their magazine the club have said that the Colchester Camping site (affiliated) is no longer part of the club site network.
I wonder why :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I think it was a site 'managed under contract' on behalf of the owners.
If you want to go there phone the original number, it may still be live for the new managers.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

could it be because of reports like this:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-19592-colchester.html+camping

as I said in that thread, I don't see why sites like that can have the benefit of the CC's marketing (effectively as a full listed site) and still have their own separate pricing structure & rules.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I too wondered if the CC had listened to its members complaints, be nice if they have.

Colchester camping charge almost as much as a travel lodge do. Of course Travel Lodge supply you with a double room although they are normally next to a busy main rd. 

The again so is Colchester Camping - right next to the A12.

More disgusting than the price though is the way they talk to potential customers. I can only talk as a potential customer since I never became an actual customer.


stew


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps 'we' should all bombard the site saying we're boycotting it [several hundred e-mails may make them sit up and take some notice !


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Read in this months CC magazine, Colchester camping is no longer part of the CC organisation

Bill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It looks like we have 2 threads running about this same subject at the same time.can one of the mods connect them or similar.

cabby.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've merged the 2 threads, unfortunately it makes Minerva's entry look a bit odd. Apologies, but at least it's all in one place now. :wink:

ps The "Colchester Camping " thread is locked now


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi wont be going there sounds like stalag luft 15 from camoboys thread which is now locked :wink: 

ray


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

> unfortunately it makes Minerva's entry look a bit odd. Apologies


Mike
No offence taken

Bill


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Colchester CC*

Stayed there a few years ago and had a great time. Found the people really nice and very helpful. We played football every night with other families including German and Dutch people who were passing through.

Just shows what happens when a site allows its standards to drop.


----------

